# Turkey Blind?



## Mark Warner (Sep 21, 2015)

Martian said:


> mark , where are you from? ( or any one else),I found a guy on CL in Fenton mi. He buys hubs from dealers who have been at shows, and are now used. I went to see him, they have never been hunted out of. most are $45. Mine still had a tag on the bag. He set up 4 of them for me, all perfect. I went home and told my wife I should have bought 2. She said you should have bought one for your brother for Christmas. so I went back, gave him another $45. then he gave me $5 back because I had bought 2.He also had the chair blind types, and he had 2 hubs that had the boxes with them. To anybody interested, go to Flint cl under hunting blinds. If you put "hunting blind", it will not be there. The one I picked, I think they hit a homerun on . It has 3 different orientations of window set ups , some in just triangle, and on ones side 2 windows go to the floor, so you just rotate the blind to your preffered window set up. Real nice guy too. I now think I should have bought 3


Thanks I will check him out.


----------



## slwayne (Aug 27, 2009)

Check out the Ameristep Brickhouse. Plenty big enough for you and your boy, fairly light compared to some (important if you will be hunting public land and humping it in and out every time) and won't break the bank. Love mine.


----------



## Reppinthe20 (Mar 14, 2016)

I bought a double bull wide house few years back by far the nicest blind i have ever hunted out of. Little pricey, but it was well worth it to me. With the bag and carry strap i have no problem moving around. And it has plenty of room for 2 people.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Whatever you get, don't lend it to a brother in law, cuz you'll never see it again. Trust me


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Been using one of these for years in ag areas. It is almost to effective. It combines the concealment of a blind and the art of reaping, although it is much safer as most do not shoot cows. I cut the eyes out so I can see and slit the mouth to stick the shotgun out. Amazing how you can just move right up to turkeys.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Do you think my new turkey hunting hat will work?


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Been using one of these for years in ag areas. It is almost to effective. It combines the concealment of a blind and the art of reaping, although it is much safer as most do not shoot cows. I cut the eyes out so I can see and slit the mouth to stick the shotgun out. Amazing how you can just move right up to turkeys.


On second thought. You might get some unwanted visitors with that blind


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Been using one of these for years in ag areas. It is almost to effective. It combines the concealment of a blind and the art of reaping, although it is much safer as most do not shoot cows. I cut the eyes out so I can see and slit the mouth to stick the shotgun out. Amazing how you can just move right up to turkeys.


Lmao, I have you figured out.


----------

